# Nothing Better Than ICE.



## Cullin (10 Sep 2009)

I managed to snap the flag connector on my ICE Q, I dropped an e-mail to The ICE Men on Saturday to find I then received the replacement on Wednesday.
From the postage information on the packet, it looks like it was flown from Truro via Exeter Airport to the East Midlands Airport... 
How cool is that (pun intended). I want to go on, but what more can you say...... Buy ICE Please !!!

Thank You all at ICE.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (10 Sep 2009)

welcome back Bill 
you not posted for a while where you been


----------



## Cullin (12 Sep 2009)

Hi, Sorry about my absence, Mrs. C wanted a bike/trike free holiday, so we have been away camping and walking.
I was going to contact you for another ride, but did not know when we would be back.
Shot out on the trike the minute we got back, went a big loop round Derbyshire, managed 80 miles, then yesterday loop up round Newark and down the other side of the A46.. 60 miles, I was only going to do 20 or 30, but the Sun was out and my legs kept spinning the pedals.
Back to work on Monday, suppose that's it till Christmas.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (12 Sep 2009)

not if the weather stays like this its perfect triking weather unfortunately this weekend is out but PM anytime and im sure one of us will be the man with the plan


----------



## Arch (17 Sep 2009)

Cullin said:


> I managed to snap the flag connector on my ICE Q, I dropped an e-mail to The ICE Men on Saturday to find I then received the replacement on Wednesday.
> From the postage information on the packet, it looks like it was flown from Truro via Exeter Airport to the East Midlands Airport...
> How cool is that (pun intended). I want to go on, but what more can you say...... Buy ICE Please !!!
> 
> Thank You all at ICE.



One of our party snapped an axle. In France. He called ICE, and after a single day of him sitting out the ride in the broom wagon, the replacement was delivered to our destination hotel for the next day.

A lot of companies could learn from them...

The fun was drilling out the old snapped off part still in the hub with a borrowed Black and Decker and a bit made of cheese metal.


----------



## byegad (21 Sep 2009)

And wait until you see next year's models. I was lucky enough to see an example in a sneak preview. While I'm sworn to secrecy re the details, I can say the one I saw it is beautiful and the new fold is amazing.


----------



## 45cotterless (21 Sep 2009)

yep, really you should pr in front of ice!


----------



## itself (5 Nov 2009)

I love the boys in Cornwall, at ICE. I have an ICE X2 that they help me get set up, as I purchased it used. Their bikes are nothing short of brillant.

From the paint to the components, I truly believe that ICE makes the finest recumbents, period. No cheap parts, and the designs are well thought out.

Here in the States, we worship ICE...

Lisa


----------



## trickletreat (5 Nov 2009)

I took the opportunity to visit ICE last week while visiting Cornwall. It was good to meet Neil and Chris having spoken to them on the phone. I was able to compare several of the current models, and the future Vortex. Great advice and tour, plus some other ideas for transporting my daughter.
The new folding mech. is good and will allow me to fold the trike with hub motor in place, so a real bonus. The surprise for me was how well the hard seat fitted.
Nice to see that they wanted to support Kevin at Dtek, where I purchased the Thorax Sinus and first tried the Q.
BIG downside to the visit...I want a new trike!
As Kevin is happy to buy back the Thorax, at minimal loss to me, I think a custom Vortex is on my radar for the new year.


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Dec 2009)

Well ICE have been completely brill to me recently.

I realised that the bearing on my lhs front wheel was a bit rough. I phoned them up to buy a replacement and they sent them (two, as it turned out) free as it's a part which shouldn't wear.

Then about a month later I finally diagnosed what had been causing an erratic squeak at the rear of the bike. I initially had thought it was the mesh of the seat, or the elastomer, eventually realising it was the swing arm suspension hinge, but not what was causing it. A good inspection showed that there was play from side to side with the swing-arm. I phoned ICE and they diagnosed worn bushes and sent me some more, free of charge.

The LBS tried to get the old ones out to no avail. We phoned ICE again and they said that occasionally they can corrode and that if we sent the suspension section to them they would sort it out for them. As some of you know, I'm on a challenge to cycle 12,000 miles this year and my husband's trike is out on loan so I don't have a spare; I said to ICE I couldn't do without my trike for 5 days as I use it daily so they sent me a complete new rear half of the trike, which arrived a couple of days ago. The LBS have fitted it and it's lovely and quiet (and shiny!) What they sent me is presumably what one buys for £350 if one wants the suspension on a pre-suspension ICE.

I shall send them the old one back as requested so they can see how it has fared - I think I'm one of the high mileage users so am a useful source of testing on various parts. But I am really pleased by their excellent service. The trikes may be expensive to buy and to buy extra parts for but the quality of service is just fab.


----------



## byegad (7 Dec 2009)

That's one hell of a good reason to buy ICE.


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Dec 2009)

byegad said:


> And wait until you see next year's models. I was lucky enough to see an example in a sneak preview. While I'm sworn to secrecy re the details, I can say the one I saw it is beautiful and the new fold is amazing.



Trice Vortex?


----------



## jabernowl (21 Dec 2009)

New member hear, any news about when Ice is going to offer there new models for sale?
and when they do will there be a chance to buy remaining old models on sale? Front wheel suspension on a 2009 model? how much and how easy to retrofit? Norm


----------



## Auntie Helen (25 Jun 2010)

Just resurrecting this thread as once again ICE have been utterly brilliant.

A mysterious problem with the cassette on my rear wheel 2008 Trice Q had me and the excellent local bike shop scratching their heads. After a couple of calls to ICE, they suggested I send the wheel in to them, which I did yesterday afternoon.

It was dispatched back to me at midday today and they emailed a long explanation of what was wrong. They've replaced a complete new freehub body, black retainer and axle spacer. When I replied to ask how much I needed to pay them, the response was: "No charge for the freehub. We've learned a little bit about how the hubs wear, and you get back on the road... seems a fair trade."

There have been a number of occasions when I've had odd issues with my Trice, almost always related to me doing vast mileages on it in all weathers. They are always helpful on the phone and have sent me a number of replacement parts free of charge (I have also bought some parts when it's something that regular wear and tear covers). I was just saying to my husband that when I buy another trike, I would always go for something by ICE as their customer service is the best that I have experienced anywhere - not just for bikes but for anything. Three cheers for ICE!


----------



## trickletreat (27 Jun 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Just resurrecting this thread as once again ICE have been utterly brilliant.
> 
> A mysterious problem with the cassette on my rear wheel 2008 Trice Q had me and the excellent local bike shop scratching their heads. After a couple of calls to ICE, they suggested I send the wheel in to them, which I did yesterday afternoon.
> 
> ...



HipHip...


----------



## UncleDaniel (28 Jun 2010)

*Liking my Adventure fs*

Just wanted to chime in from across the pond. Been riding my Adventure fs for 2 months; I like it very much.
Found a buddy who has a nice Trice Q. We rode some 47 miles one day last week. What a riot! Guess I shouldn't use that word here in SE Michigan.
Has anybody carried a trice on a roof top rack? Am leaving for a trip on Thursday, and I can't fit two Trice in my car, a small suv - a Pontiac Vibe. (like a Toyota Matrix)
UncleD, an old line dog


----------



## arallsopp (28 Jun 2010)

Welcome UncleDaniel. I've not carried a trice (per se) on the roof, but I have shifted both my bents up there, with the following findings:

- Take the seat off (it'll remove a fair whack of the drag)
- Don't let anyone else drive.
- If its fast roads with any chance of rain, consider wrapping the precious bits in clingfilm (you say 'Saran wrap').


----------

